# Does cpt 73562 & 73565 applies to this report w/ mod 59 & 26?



## she803 (Sep 19, 2012)

Debating rather or not cpt 73562 & 73565 w/ mod 59 & 26 applies to this report--guidelines state that cpt 73562 & 73565 can't be coded together with 59 due to bundling reasons--please assist! Thank you in advance for your time...

History: Bilateral knee pain

Examination:  Three weight-bearing views and one sunrise view of the right knee; three weight-bearing views and one sunrise view of the left knee. 

Findings: 

Right knee:
There is severe narrowing across the medial aspect of the patellofemoral compartment and there is mild narrowing of the medial knee compartment. There are old hardware tracks in the tibial shaft, and there is an old healed proximal fibular shaft fracture. The bones are demineralized. Knee alignment is normal and there is no joint effusion.


Left knee:  
There is no acute fracture of the knee.  The knee compartments are maintained and there is no osteophytic lipping or joint effusion. There are no abnormalities of the patella.


----------



## tmlbwells (Sep 26, 2012)

I would code it 73564 RT and LT.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 27, 2012)

she803 said:


> Debating rather or not cpt 73562 & 73565 w/ mod 59 & 26 applies to this report--guidelines state that cpt 73562 & 73565 can't be coded together with 59 due to bundling reasons--please assist! Thank you in advance for your time...
> 
> History: Bilateral knee pain
> 
> ...



Code 73564-RT and 73564-LT.  
73565 is only coded with the bilateral standing view is the only view done.  You should not code 73565 with other knee x-ray codes.


----------



## she803 (Oct 4, 2012)

I see now. Thank you for your input.  Where online is there guidelines for radiology coding?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Oct 8, 2012)

she803 said:


> I see now. Thank you for your input.  Where online is there guidelines for radiology coding?



One free resource is the ACR Radiology Coding Source: 

http://gm.acr.org/Hidden/Economics/FeaturedCategories/Pubs/coding_source/archives.aspx


----------

